# Crosscut handles?



## Cliniford (Feb 1, 2015)

New to me freebie. Any help with identification and where I can get a handle. I think it's about 5' long but have not had the chance to measure. It is insanely sharp and I just about found that out the hard way...


----------



## Cliniford (Feb 1, 2015)

The only mark I could find anywhere on it was a small 8 stamped on it.


----------



## mad murdock (Feb 5, 2015)

Get some medium to finer grit wet/dry sandpaper and some kerosene or diesel or other light oil to shine up the faces of the saw, a name may appear on it in the center. They were usually chemically etched on there and can be seen if the saw faces are clean. Is the back curved or straight? The handles are western style handles maybe disdain, Atkins or maybe Simonds. The handle in the pic should have a wing nut holding it on and a hand guard closest to the blade with matching notches to the ones on the piece that is there, which allows the user to swivel and position the handle at 90 set positions. Are there 2 handles on it? It is a lance tooth pattern, probably a western US or west coast saw They were used more in the conifers.


----------



## AT sawyer (Feb 12, 2015)

It looks like a broken bucking saw, probably a Simonds #503. Is it symmetrical? Bucking saws didn't have a single handle hole, so that one's probably re-punched. Broken saws were often repurposed as topping saws for prepping the spar tree in high lead logging. All you really need is a wing nut on that handle, but if you want a replacement, Ebay will have them and your local Craigslist will have them cheaper.


----------



## Cliniford (Feb 12, 2015)

AT sawyer said:


> It looks like a broken bucking saw, probably a Simonds #503. Is it symmetrical? Bucking saws didn't have a single handle hole, so that one's probably re-punched. Broken saws were often repurposed as topping saws for prepping the spar tree in high lead logging. All you really need is a wing nut on that handle, but if you want a replacement, Ebay will have them and your local Craigslist will have them cheaper.


Didn't notice but it is broken on the handle side.


----------



## AT sawyer (Feb 13, 2015)

Cliniford said:


> Didn't notice but it is broken on the handle side.



Still a good saw. I made a D-handle for a 5-footer and drilled a helper handle hole forward of the D. Once filed, it makes a helluva good bucking saw.


----------



## blades (Feb 23, 2015)

Handles and saws tools - Cross Cut Saw co., Niagara, NY think there is a web sight. specialize in people powered tools


----------

